# Epistemology



## daveb (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm looking for recommendations for beginner/intermediate books on Reformed epistemology. So far most of my interaction has been with Plantinga but I'd like to see what else is out there.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 1, 2005)

This is Scott Oliphant's Home Page

This is a book review of Something Alvin Plantinga wrote

Here is his dissertation on Alvin Plantinga.


----------



## openairboy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> I'm looking for recommendations for beginner/intermediate books on Reformed epistemology. So far most of my interaction has been with Plantinga but I'd like to see what else is out there.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



I haven't spent too much time with Plantiga, but if you can read Plantinge, then you want to read Frame's "Doctrine of the Knowledge of God". It isn't part of the "Reformed Epistemology" camp per se, but he is Reformed and it is a study of epistemology. Def. not a beginner's level work, but I don't believe it is quite advanced either. If you are looking strictly "RE", then Wolterstorff and Alston are musts. Again, they aren't beginners.

openairboy


----------



## daveb (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendations gents, I'll look into those. I think I'd like to read Frame for sure.

I'm interested in general epistemology as well, I need to learn a lot more in this area in general.


----------



## Scott (Jun 2, 2005)

I have not listened to it, but Michael Butler has a lecture series on Religious Epistemology. From a look at the individual tapes titles it looks like he surveys (and I expect critiques from a presuppositional perspective) different views of epistomology, including Thomism, Plantiga's views, common sense realism, fideism, Gordon Clark's views, and reformed epistomology. I expect it would be useful but, again, I have not listened to it myself. Paul Manata may be able to give you more detail as I expect he has listened to it or even attended the conference.

Scott

[Edited on 6-2-2005 by Scott]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> This is Scott Oliphant's Home Page
> 
> This is a book review of Something Alvin Plantinga wrote
> ...



thank you for the dissertation link.


----------



## Don (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I have not listened to it, but Michael Butler has a lecture series on Religious Epistemology. From a look at the individual tapes titles it looks like he surveys (and I expect critiques from a presuppositional perspective) different views of epistomology, including Thomism, Plantiga's views, common sense realism, fideism, Gordon Clark's views, and reformed epistomology. I expect it would be useful but, again, I have not listened to it myself. Paul Manata may be able to give you more detail as I expect he has listened to it or even attended the conference.
> 
> Scott
> ...



I've listened to most of these lectures and didn't care for them too much. 

There is a Reformed Epistemology yahoo group that is operated by Dr. Sudduth that has many good posts.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott_
> ...



Is there something in particular that you did not like about the lectures?


----------



## Don (Feb 22, 2006)

> Is there something in particular that you did not like about the lectures?




Well, I don't think that they are bad and I do think they could be beneficial. I just didn't think they covered areas that I thought it would (maybe my expectations were off). It's been a while since I listened, but one thing that I was expecting to learn were some Van Tillian pointers on the externalist/internalist debate and other more specific areas of epistemology. I'm just not sure I'd go to it to learn more about Plantinga and RE.

Here is a website devoted to Plantinga with several resources.

I guess it depends on what you are looking for. 

[Edited on 2-22-2006 by Don]


----------

